# Homesteading books



## msmissy87 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a potted garden going, building knowledge, animal knowledge, pretty handy in diy projects. I am looking for books to accompany this one and further my day dreaming and brainstorming until i can buy my own land and home (little ways off) if you don't have this one it's a great book.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Carla Emery's The Encyclopedia of Country Living is a good one. There is a similar thread buried around here somewhere, maybe someone can link it on here if it doesn't turn up in a keyword search.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We can start here ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/books-17796/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/suggestions-someone-starting-out-livestock-17693/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/have-more-plan-10741/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/reading-list-6050/

and all of the Foxfire books... 

Happy reading and best of luck.


----------



## msmissy87 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Andi said:


> We can start here ...
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/books-17796/
> 
> ...


 I really need to vet the firefox series. You are the 4th person this year to suggest it, thank you


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I SOOOOOOO want the Firefox books but the whole set cost a bundle even used on Amazon. I've checked old bookstores,Salvation Army Goodwill etc with no luck.Maybe one day I will luck up on them in a yard sale or someone will have a extra set and want to sell them cheap!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We have a few of the Firefox series, the only problem with them is the information in them is a lot like grandma's recipes- vague. In a SHTF situation, resources will need to be used wisely. The trial & error to get ingredients in the right proportions will resulting waste. If you want to do that trial & error now, the books may be useful. If not, you're taking the risk of using valuable time, energy, & supplies to make a big mess. They're a good resource, they just wouldn't be on the top of my "must have" of books to start with. I would suggest getting subject specific books, for example *The Complete Book of Butchering, Smoking, Curing, and Sausage Making: How to Harvest Your Livestock & Wild Game *to learn about preparing meat to eat or *Storey's Guide to Raising Meat Goats, 2nd Edition* to learn about raising goats. That way you will have the thorough information on the topic you need.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Foxfire volumes #1 thru #6 are the cream of the crop .... and they are available for free downloading ....


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

IlliniWarrior said:


> Foxfire volumes #1 thru #6 are the cream of the crop .... and they are available for free downloading ....


I have them in poor quality pdf format but I'd like to know where they are readily available.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

gabbyj310 said:


> I SOOOOOOO want the Firefox books but the whole set cost a bundle even used on Amazon. I've checked old bookstores,Salvation Army Goodwill etc with no luck.Maybe one day I will luck up on them in a yard sale or someone will have a extra set and want to sell them cheap!


I bought my foxfire books one at a time ... Amazon has Book #1 for $11.57. A person could also check their local library, to make sure it is the book(s) for them, for what tsrwivey said is true... It is like sitting down with Grams and her telling me what to do. Then it is up to me, to give it a try or a pass. (I always have to try... can't help myself.) 

The only way to learn is to try...

Best of luck and I hope you like the books.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ire+1,stripbooks,1695&rh=n:283155,k:foxfire+1


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

msmissy87 said:


> I really need to vet the firefox series. You are the 4th person this year to suggest it, thank you


Make that 5 now!!! lol Great set of books, watch the used book stores, flea/farmers markets and even yard sales.


----------



## msmissy87 (Apr 12, 2014)

DFrost said:


> Make that 5 now!!! lol Great set of books, watch the used book stores, flea/farmers markets and even yard sales.


Have a feeling I'm going to enjoy reading!


----------



## msmissy87 (Apr 12, 2014)

IlliniWarrior said:


> Foxfire volumes #1 thru #6 are the cream of the crop .... and they are available for free downloading ....


Really? Where at?


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are some books that I love.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

IlliniWarrior said:


> Foxfire volumes #1 thru #6 are the cream of the crop .... and they are available for free downloading ....


Where?

My Google-Fu isn't working.... I find nothing  :dunno:


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Where?
> 
> My Google-Fu isn't working.... I find nothing  :dunno:


Not sure about legality. They're found on torrents


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Where?
> 
> My Google-Fu isn't working.... I find nothing  :dunno:


We had the links posted but that was in 2010 ... Sad to say, they no longer work.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/we-can-stock-up-but-3302/


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

gabby, I was surprised to see the foxfire series at our library. I plan to check them out and take notes, maybe make some photocopies. (Of course, I have a lot of plans, and often don't get to them...  )

Check and see if they're at your library or maybe even a neighboring county library system (I have cards for a few different library systems - you don't always have to be a resident to get a card, it depends on the system).


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

*Andi said:


> We had the links posted but that was in 2010 ... Sad to say, they no longer work.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/we-can-stock-up-but-3302/


Would it be OK to post a link to the Foxfire series torrent?


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

in regard to downloading free PDFs of Foxfire Vol 1 thru 6 ... I'll pm the parties the address .... nothing I want going public


PS ... I don't mess with torrents ... these are clean & free


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

This is what I have on the subject of foxfire. Volumes 5 and 6 aren't very good (scan quality wise). Volumes 1 to 4 are better than what I've seen in the past. The rest are good quality and along the same topic.

All were grabbed via NNTP


----------

